# مدرس قبطى يخصص حصصاً للدفاع عن الرسول محمد بكفر الشيخ



## بنت الأكرمين (19 أكتوبر 2012)

تشهد مدرسة شهيد السلام الثانوية التابعة لإدارة كفر الشيخ التعليمية، مثالا للوحدة الوطنية والتحام النسيج الوطنى، وللقبطى المتدين الذى أخذ على عاتقه الدفاع عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بطريقته الخاصة بالمدرسة، حيث خصص نبيل سمير أيوب أستاذ الفيزياء بمدرسة شهيد السلام الثانوية حصصاً للدفاع عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والحديث عن صفاته. 

ولم يكتف نبيل أيوب بالحديث عن الرسول حتى بعد الانتهاء من شرح درس الفيزياء المقرر شرحه فى الحصة بالمدرسة، بل استغل الحصص الاحتياطية للحديث عن الرسول الكريم وزاد عن ذلك فقد خصص جزءاً كبيراً من مجلة الفيزياء المدرسية التى يقوم بالإشراف عليها أسبوعياً للحديث عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وذكر مواقف من حياته وأصبحت المجلة مزار عدد كبير من المعلمين والطلاب، لمعرفة ما يتم كتابته فى المجلة بمعرفة نبيل أيوب.

وعندما علم موجه أول اللغة العربية بإدارة كفر الشيخ التعليمية صمم على حضور الحصص ليستمع لدفاع نبيل عن الرسول.

وأكد نبيل سمير أيوب لـ"اليوم السابع" ما حدث للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من إساءة ليست موجه له بل اعتبرها موجهه لكل عربى ومصرى، قائلا " من وجهة نظرى إن ما يحدث تخطيط من أعداء العروبة لقياس مدى تماسك هذه الدول وردود أفعالها، ولكن هيهات أن ينال هؤلاء من تماسك نسيجنا العربى والمصرى".

وأشار إلى أن الإساءة للرسول ليست إساءة للمسلمين فقط، ولكن إساءة للأقباط أيضاً، مضيفا أن مهما دافعنا عن الرسول فالمدافع الأول عنه هو الله سبحانه وتعالى.

اليوم السابع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أكتوبر 2012)

نشكر المدرس ولكن ماذا نقول للاسلامين الذين يعتبرون المسيحين كفار ومن يمزق الكتاب المقدس


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> ياريت مايكل منير وساويرس يتعلموا من انسان بجد محترم يستحق التحية


*
هو الموضوع ماله ومال مايكل نبيل ونجيب ساويرس
*
ياريت الخبر بدون تعليقات بتضايق ومستفزه

نحن نحترم كل الأديان وبنحب كل الناس


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*أنا كل يوم بعد صلاة العِشا بعمل دورات خصوصي عندنا في الحي للدفاع عن سيدنا النبي وعن سيرته العطرة، خاصة عن حديث مسح الصحابة لوجوههم بنخامته الشريفة. بحماتي أنت يا رسول الله.*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا اله الا الله .. هو المطلوب انى امسح جوخ عشان يبقى فيه وحدة وطنية ؟ و بذكاء القراء يعنى لو الراجل مفتون بمحاسن الرسول كان فاضل مسيحى على ايه بقا ؟ مش معنى كلامى اننا نقول كلام وحش على الرسول .. الرسول انسان لا نتعرضله ولا يهمنا فى حاجة ولا يخصنا لا ندافع عنه ولا نهاجمه

لكن التطبيل و مجراة التيار و كسب شهرة على قفا الاحداث مش ظريفة و اللى يبقى مصدق انا اسفة يعنى يبقى طيب :t33:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*طآلمآ ربنآ هو إللى بيدآفع .. هو بقى بيعمل أيه
لآ وبيشرح للطلبة وآلمعلمين على أسآس إنهم من قريش ..؟


وبآلمنآسبة أيه أخبآر مستوى آلطلبة فى آلفيزيآ
ولآ آخر آلسنة هيمتحنوهم فى آلسيرة آلنبوية

نفآق مبآلغ فيه




*.،*


​


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أكتوبر 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *أنا كل يوم بعد صلاة العِشا بعمل دورات خصوصي عندنا في الحي للدفاع عن سيدنا النبي وعن سيرته العطرة، خاصة عن حديث مسح الصحابة لوجوههم بنخامته الشريفة. بحماتي أنت يا رسول الله.*


 
*ههههههههههههه بحماتي أنت وعمي يا رسول الله*


----------



## BITAR (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*تعليقى
المحبة لا تتجزء*​


----------



## grges monir (19 أكتوبر 2012)

اى شخص من حقة ان يعترض على اراء وافكار اى انسان اخر مهما بلغت مكانتة اذا راىء انها ضد المنطق والعقل 
والحوار  من المفترض ان يكون راقى وبلا شخصنة ضد الاخر
لكن ما يحدث حاليا هو نوع من السخف الاعلامى سواء مع او ضد


----------



## ياسر الجندى (19 أكتوبر 2012)

لاأتفق معك أختى بنت الأكرمين فى نشر خبر كهذا فى منتدى مسيحى 

ها قد رايت التعليقات والسخرية التى تؤذينا جدا 

هل كنت تتوقعين أن الزملاء سيرحبون بخبر كهذا ؟؟!!!!


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 أكتوبر 2012)

نفسى أعرف الفيلم كان مسيىء فى إية بالظبط ؟؟
أنا شوفت الفيلم ومافيهوش أى إسائة لمحمد
دة جايب حقائق لمحمد

+++++++++++++++

المسلمين حاسين بالإسائة 
لأن حقيقة محمد تكسف وجايبة الإساءة والتجريح لمن يتبعه

ربنا يهديهم للصراط المستقيم صراط الذين انعم الله عليهم بنعمة الخلاص من الموت


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*وماله ....... التجارة بالأديان أفضل من الدعارة فى أيامنا هذه ..... ولنا فى الشيخ ونيس أسوة حسنة *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وماله ....... التجارة بالأديان أفضل من الدعارة فى أيامنا هذه ..... ولنا فى الشيخ ونيس أسوة حسنة *



ههههههه 
مسح جوخ 
علشان يعرف يدى دروس خصوصية فقط لا غير :t33:


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ها قد رايت التعليقات والسخرية التى تؤذينا جدا
> 
> هل كنت تتوقعين أن الزملاء سيرحبون بخبر كهذا ؟؟!!!!



*الكذب هو أكثر ما يؤذي الناس، توقفوا عن الكذب ولن يلمسكم أحد. مداخلات الزميلة لا يليق بها إلا السخرية، ولو ردننا على هكذا مداخلات بالمنطق لوجبت السخرية علينا. سلام.*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 أكتوبر 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *الكذب هو أكثر ما يؤذي الناس، توقفوا عن الكذب ولن يلمسكم أحد. مداخلات الزميلة لا يليق بها إلا السخرية، ولو ردننا على هكذا مداخلات بالمنطق لوجبت السخرية علينا. سلام.*



إنتا هنا بتعمل إية ؟؟ 
مش المفروض تكون فى دورات الدفاع عن مخاط الشريف :t33:


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (19 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب وبعدين ها ياخد مكافأة

ولا لحق نفسه قبل ما ياخد حبس بأذدراء الاديان

اه يا بلد بتحب النفاق​


----------



## Rosetta (19 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب وهو ليش لسه مسيحي ؟
ما يأسلم ويريحنا من كذبه ونفاقه طالما معجب بصفات الرسول محمد الحميدة العظيمة الرائعة


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*محدش عارف ظروف الناس يا جماعه 
مش جايز يكون مريض نفسى
مش جايز له جيران سلفيين مستحلفين لاهل بيته
مش جايز يكون طمعان فى مكافأه من مدرسته
مش جايز نفسه يدى دروس خصوصيه ولاقاها طريقه سهله
مش جايز عينه على  مدرسه زميلته مسلمه وقالك اكسب قلبها بالطريقه دى
يوووووه دى الاسباب كتيييييره خالص اللى ممكن توصل بنى ادم للحاله دى 
احنا مش بنقول ان الصح انه يذدرى الرسول ولا انه يتكلم عنه وحش
لكن ده مدرس فيزياء يعنى ملتزم بمنهج تعليمى رايح بقى يضيع وقت التلاميذ فى كلام ميخصهوش
ماله هو ومال الرسول مش فى مدرسين دين اسلامى !!
دى لا هى محبه ولا اثبات حُسن النوايا
ده مالهوش غير مسمى واحد
نفاااااااااااااااااق ..!!*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 أكتوبر 2012)

>>>  لدى  هذه العصابات ال((XXXX ))الفاشية :
"المسيحى الجيد  هو المسيحى المسلم".
او هو المسيحى المتنصرن المتأسلم.
اللهم  إحفظنا وإرفع غضبك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> 
> لكن ده مدرس فيزياء يعنى ملتزم بمنهج تعليمى رايح بقى يضيع وقت التلاميذ فى كلام ميخصهوش
> *



إنتى مش عارفة إن العلوم الفيزيائية مأخوذة من طيب الذكر
 صاحب المُخاط الطاهر
ولازم يكون فيه ربط بين الفيزياء والفيلم


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> إنتا هنا بتعمل إية ؟؟
> مش المفروض تكون فى دورات الدفاع عن مخاط الشريف :t33:



*أنا قاعد بكتبلكم من الجامع مباشرة، هنا في انترنت وايرلس ببلاش :t33:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*ومدرس اللغة الإنجليزية بمدرسة خور عوض الإبتدائية  بأسوان يحرض ضد التلاميذ الأقباط, فقد سأل طالبة مسيحية: هل تؤمني برسولنا محمد؟؟؟؟. فأجابت الطفلة انا بحب بابا يسوع، فما كان منه إلا ان طالب التلاميذ الاخرين بطعن أي طالب غير مسلم يتحاور اويتحدث في الدين معهم 

المدرس ينتمي لحزب النور السلفي ولم يتم إتخاذ أي إجراء حتي الأن ضد المدرس من قطاع التعليم التابع له

[YOUTUBE]mwyO5NS_kVc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## SALVATION (19 أكتوبر 2012)

يا ابن الاية يا فتك اكيد عنده معلومات اقوى​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

هو برضوا مش ممنوع يحول الحصة الى شىء آخر بدل من شرح المادة و لا إيه ؟؟

دا المفروض يتعاقب على كدة

الشغل شغل يا أستاذ


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ومدرس اللغة الإنجليزية بمدرسة خور عوض الإبتدائية  بأسوان يحرض ضد التلاميذ الأقباط, فقد سأل طالبة مسيحية: هل تؤمني برسولنا محمد؟؟؟؟. فأجابت الطفلة انا بحب بابا يسوع، فما كان منه إلا ان طالب التلاميذ الاخرين بطعن أي طالب غير مسلم يتحاور اويتحدث في الدين معهم
> 
> المدرس ينتمي لحزب النور السلفي ولم يتم إتخاذ أي إجراء حتي الأن ضد المدرس من قطاع التعليم التابع له
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mwyO5NS_kVc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​



يا ساتر يارب

مرة واحدة سألتنى السؤال الغريب دا 

بس ماكانتش مدرستى .............كانت زميلتى

و قالت : إنتوا أصلا ما بتؤمنوش إن محمد جه 

قلت : إزاى يعنى ؟

قالت : إنتوا مستنيين إنه ييجى طبعا 

قلت : هههههههههههههههههه جديدة ديه

قالت : أومال إيه فهمينى 

قلت : إحنا مش مستنيين محمد و لا غيره و إحنا مقتنعين إن فيه واحد جه عكس الايمان المسيحى إسمه محمد و هذا الانسان لا نؤمن برسالته و لا حاجة 

قالت بتعجل : معقولة ؟؟

قلت : أيوة


----------



## Rosetta (20 أكتوبر 2012)

> يا ساتر يارب
> 
> مرة واحدة سألتنى السؤال الغريب دا


بتعرفي يا إيريني 
وأنا كمان في وحدة صاحبيتي سألتني السؤال ده 
وقالتلي إنتوا بتأمنوا بمحمد نبينا؟
قلتلها أه طبعا منأمن !
وهي صدقت وأكلت المقلب هههههههههههههه


----------



## The Antiochian (20 أكتوبر 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> بتعرفي يا إيريني
> وأنا كمان في وحدة صاحبيتي سألتني السؤال ده
> وقالتلي إنتوا بتأمنوا بمحمد نبينا؟
> قلتلها أه طبعا منأمن !
> وهي صدقت وأكلت المقلب هههههههههههههه



*يفضح ديبك لهالنهفة ههههههههههه ، حرام عليكي !! بالعكس انا بستغل هالسؤال لوعي المسلم ضد دينو
*​


----------



## چاكس (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*عايزين تفهمونا من الخبر ده ان طلاب ثانوى بعد ما خلصوا درس الفيزياء قعدوا يسمعوا كلام غزل فى محمد ... ههههههههههه ده العيال ما بيصدقوا يلاقوا حصة فاضية احتياطى عشان يزوغوا و يكتوا من المدرسة ... و بعدين هو فى عيال بتروح المدرسة فى ثانوى .. هى الدروس الخصوصية اتلغت !! و بعدين ايه حكاية ان الاساءة لمحمد يعنى الاساءة لكل عربى ! هههههه اخبار تضحك بجد *


----------



## Rosetta (20 أكتوبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *يفضح ديبك لهالنهفة ههههههههههه ، حرام عليكي !! بالعكس انا بستغل هالسؤال لوعي المسلم ضد دينو
> *​


ههههههههههه وعي ؟؟؟؟؟؟
إنت ما بتعرف كمية الخرافات إللي كانت متشبعة بها 
خرافات لا يصدقها الغباء بذاته وجاي تقولي أستغل السؤال لتوعيتها ! 
كنت عارفة مسبقا أن النقاش وعدمه واحد مع هكذا إنسانة .. 
لذلك إختصرت على نفسي وجاوبتها بنعم !


----------



## The Antiochian (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*هاتي حوليا لعندي هههه*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> بتعرفي يا إيريني
> وأنا كمان في وحدة صاحبيتي سألتني السؤال ده
> وقالتلي إنتوا بتأمنوا بمحمد نبينا؟
> قلتلها أه طبعا منأمن !
> وهي صدقت وأكلت المقلب هههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هاتي حوليا لعندي هههه*​



ربنا يعطيك الصبر على ها دول ناس


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> هو برضوا مش ممنوع يحول الحصة الى شىء آخر بدل من شرح المادة و لا إيه ؟؟
> 
> دا المفروض يتعاقب على كدة
> 
> الشغل شغل يا أستاذ




*أصل فيه نشرة من الوزارة إتوزعت على جميع المدارس 
بتقول 
مدرس الحصة الأولى
 يحكى فيها عن جمال وأخلاق محمد
بس طبعاً لما يكون المدرس مسيحى من حقة يرفض التحدث بمثل هذا الكلام 
دة بيرجع لشخصية المدرس*[ /SIZE]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *أصل فيه نشرة من الوزارة إتوزعت على جميع المدارس
> بتقول
> مدرس الحصة الأولى
> يحكى فيها عن جمال وأخلاق محمد
> ...




بتتكلمى جد و لا بتهزرى ؟؟؟:close_tem


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> بتتكلمى جد و لا بتهزرى ؟؟؟:close_tem



جد الجد :act23:

أقولك كمان :nunu0000:

ولا خلاص :smile02


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> جد الجد :act23:
> 
> أقولك كمان :nunu0000:
> 
> ولا خلاص :smile02



:010105~332:
دا إيه المصيبة السودا ديه ؟؟

بطلوا دا و إسمعوا دا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :010105~332:
> دا إيه المصيبة السودا ديه ؟؟
> 
> بطلوا دا و إسمعوا دا



شوفتى الخيبة 
أهى دى قضية إذدراء بالمسيحية 
لإنهم لم يحترموا ويقدروا مشاعر الطلبة المسحيين اللى فى الفصول 

لما يجبروهم على سماع خطبة لصاحب النخامة الطاهرة 
شوفتى البضاعة المعروضة فى السوق بكثرة ... إية بيحصلها :shutup22:

عموماً إحنا طبعاً أحسن منهم ولازم نستحملهم شفقة عليهم .. مساكين 

مَنْ سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح؟ 
أشدة أم ضيق أم اضطهاد أم جوع أم عُري أم خطر أم سيف؟(رو 8: 35 )


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخوة والاخوات  الزملاء   الاحباء 
اقدر تماما  عدم تصديقكم  لهذه  الحقيقة المجردة البسيطة  واقدر ان بعضكم  اعتبرنا نقوم بالتهكم او التشنيع او الافتراء  أو المبالغة ..
+ لكن أقول لكم الحق المجرد بدون  تفكهه أو تهكم  أو تحامل أو مبالغة 
خبر مجرد من المبالغة أو التهكم 
صدقونى  فيه  مجرداً  رغم  كونه فى حد ذاته مهزلةً
[[  قامت  وزارة التربية والتعليم  المصرية   بتوزيع  نشرة  -تعميم- إدارى -    تقضى بأمر  جميع   المدرسين  فى مراحل التعليم المختلفة  فى مدارس الوزارة والمدارس الخاصة   -بأن يقوم مدرسي الوزارة من مختلف التخصصات  فى مختلف المواد   بتخصيص الحصة الاولى  فى اليوم الدراسي فى كل أيام  الاسبوع -الاسبوع التالى -لعرض الفيلم المسئ-     للدفاع  عن  والتعريف  بمناقب  ومحامد  ,والخصال الحميدة التى كان يتمتع بها   الXXXX  ]] 
إنتهى الخبر 
وهذا  الخبر مجرداً من أى فبركة أو إستهزاء أو هزل 
فأحيانا  الهزل والهزؤءة والمهازل  فى طبيعتها تكون أكثر إضحاكا وهزلا   من  تدخلاتنا او تعديلاتنا  او  مبالغاتنا ..
فإليكم الجد  لا الهزل  ولا تعليق. أ.ه.


----------



## ياسر الجندى (21 أكتوبر 2012)

يبقى الحق ظاهر بذاته بصفاته بنهاره لأصحاب الفطر 

السليمة 

نعم دائما مايجابه فقاعات هواء تفنى وتذهب ، أو 

غبار لاقيمة له سرعان ماينجلى ويمضى 

لكن يبقى هو ! 

فقولوا قولكم أو بعضه فهو ذاهب كالجفاء إلى ماقد 

علمتم 

ستحيل مطارق الحق كل رأى كاذب وإدعاء باطل 

هباءا منثورا 

بيد أنها قد أظهرت لنا مكنونات نفوس قد كساها 

وعلاها حقد دفين وبغضاء لو وزعت على كثير 

من الناس لكفتهم !

مالحل إذن ؟

هو أن يقيم أصحاب الديانات المختلفة والمذاهب 

تفاهما مشتركا واحتراما متبادلا يبنى ولايهدم 

يسمو ولايسفل ، يعلو ولاينحط 


يصنع حياة تعاونية للصالح العام المشترك فى هذه 

الدنيا ، يحملهم ذلك على ترك خلافهم 

العقائدى للديان وحده يحكم فيه ، من كان على 

الحق ومن كان على الباطل 

وعند ذلك - فقط - تجف كل الاقلام ، وتطوى كل 

الصحف ، ويجازى كل بعمله


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*مطارق الحق؟! مش لابقالك الرومانسية يا حج ياسر. كفوا بلاكم وكدبكم عن الناس، وساعتها من غير مطارق سنحترمكم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*يغلق!​*


----------

